
Overnight success - zaidf
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/04/overnight_succe.html
======
vlad
I don't think Seth is correct that this was about politics; and, I disagree
that the publishers should try again.

First, it took the publishers over a year after the original concept to
actually release an issue on something as wavering as youth trends... And, the
cover does not scream "youth magazine" to me. So, I don't think it was
politics that doomed this venture.

Youth today can get direct one-on-one interaction with people their own age on
social networking sites. NOw, compare and contrast the magazine with MTV in
the 80's.

MTV made it easy to see concerts across the country and internationally. They
banded the youth together. They were about music that you could hear and bands
you could see.

This magazine is supposed to be about music, but youth can hear actual music
in the profiles of their MySpace friends. They don't need to trust an opinion
of an older editor. The magazine cannot play music. It's a pain to flip
through magazines if you're left-handed.

Do you really need a magazine to tell you, even if it's an accurate report,
about the type of music people are listening to, when you can go and see what
your friends are into, or see the top downloaded tracks in iTunes, and that's
all that matters, really?

~~~
dawie
Vlad, I disagree with your comment about iTunes. People want choice these days
(long tail economy). Thats why people get their information on the Internet.

I think magazines still have value. People need something to read in bed, on
the bus and on the toilet. Until I have an iPhone that I can do this with, I
will read magazines.

I think magazines are on the way out, but they still have value for now...

------
dawie
Is one week really long enough to judge if its going to be successful or not.
I don't think so...

~~~
zaidf
Exactly my thought.

------
yaacovtp
So much for market research. Didn't someone here say release early, test, and
improve? There goes a handful of millions.

